# Grumbly tummy



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Once in a while Spike sounds like his tummy is growling Iam not sure if it is part of a kissy sound I taught him, since he does not say any words after he does it. Can cockatiels have a grumbly tummy even if they don't really have a tummy


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know... :blink: I wouldn't have thought so though, could he just be making a low growly sound as something he's picked up?? Maybe he's heard your tummy grumbling a few too many times. :lol:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would think its probably just a sound he has picked up, they do make some odd noises sometimes :wacko:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

they don't have tummy's???


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> they don't have tummy's???


They don't have a stomach like we do, their digestive system is different.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

oo ok 

now i just feel silly LOL 

but that's alright it's an all the time thing for me


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I would have said it is a noise he has picked up, and just makes but you have thought it sounds a bit like a rumbling tummy! :lol: Funny sound to make !


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey it is a noise he picked up, I hope so  Iam just keeping an eye on him right now.


----------

